# Perhaps a stupid question, but do all power supplies fit into any case?



## Markgg88

As title says, or do they vary depending on the model? Because I'm looking to upgrade my PSU (A no name junk that came with my case which isn't exactly a brand either, before you ask)

Although my system is custom built(a friend built it for me) I never assembled one personally so I don't have any experience there.

My Specs:

Mobo:Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. G41MT-D3 (Socket 775)
OS: Windows 7 Ultimate 32 bit
CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E7500 @ 2.93GHz
RAM: Kingston 4.0GB Dual-Channel DDR3 @ 1333 Mhz
GPU: XFX Geforce GTS 250
HDD: WD Caviar Blue 320 GB
PSU: Some no name 500W.



Thanks in advanced.


----------



## Markgg88

Sorry for the quick bump but I couldn't edit my post, I managed to get the case dimensions if that helps: 469*231*532*mm.


----------



## JMPC

For the most part most PSU's will fit into most cases. The ones that could be issues are power supplies that are over 1000W, those may be longer than a standard ATX PSU. Another issue would be in a micro tower, or slim case. If you just have a normal tower cases, pretty much anything you pick will be fine.

You can always measure what you have and compare it to what you want to buy.


----------



## gcavan

Short answer: Yes

I have to assume your friend used a standard sized ATX tower. (even no-names have to follow the ATX spec) You can fit any current ATX power supply.


----------



## Markgg88

Thanks alot guys.


----------



## Tyree

You'll want a minimum 550W good quality PSU for the GTS 450.
SeaSonic-XFX-Corsair are top quality.


----------

